# Best lines from Inbetweeners!



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Inbetweeners has to be the best TV programme on telly at the moment, Jay is hilarious!

Will: Well that's a touching sentiment

Jay: I'd touch your mum's sentiment

Will: That doesn't mean anything

Jay: It means i'd touch her **** . . . with my cock

Lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

PMSL, i love the Inbetweeners, only got into it this series though.

im going to **** your ****ing fanny off you ****

Was a good one


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> PMSL, i love the Inbetweeners, only got into it this series though.
> 
> im going to **** your ****ing fanny off you ****
> 
> Was a good one


omg you have found a way to swear :beer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> omg you have found a way to swear :beer:


If you ask nicely ill let you in on the secret but shh, dont tell anyone! :lol:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> PMSL, i love the Inbetweeners, only got into it this series though.
> 
> im going to **** your ****ing fanny off you ****
> 
> Was a good one


O it's so funny, you can buy the other two series really cheap now.

Clunge magnet always makes me laugh :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> If you ask* nicely ill let you in on the secret but shh, dont tell anyone!* :lol:


He, or you will tell me!!!

*Jay: "You should leave Simon...some flowers are about to get seriously ****ed up!"*

current fb status!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

This series was well behind on the other two, until last night, that was a class episode!

And I can swear with out making silly italic fonts you ****s


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> This series was well behind on the other two, until last night, that was a class episode!
> 
> And I can swear with out making silly italic fonts you ****s


I dont think i can, ****s

Think ill get on amazon, see if i can pick series 1&2 up. Actually, ill be able to get it off love film i think.

"Where he taking you? a ditch of the A40"

Had me in stitches.


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> He, or you will tell me!!!
> 
> *Jay: "You should leave Simon...some flowers are about to get seriously ****ed up!"*
> 
> current fb status!


Hahaha...

"Who are you the flower police?"


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Meh these episodes are slacking compared to the old ones but I guess the standards so high nothing can top when Simon calls neils dad a "bumder" lol.

Oh and he touched us!

" here, here and here"

Then:

"Just because I turned down a blowjob from the empire state building"

That's another sweet one from this series.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

" Pussaaaaaay Patrol "

last nights episode is definitley the best in this series.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jay: Morning Benders, jump in the minge mobile.

Will: Strange thing to call your mums car.

Simon: You wet the bed when you were 10

Jay: Yeah I wet your mums bed...with my spunk

Jay: I'd **** her, right up the bum hole.

Will: Lucky girl.


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Lol..

Jay: "I ****ed in her mouth"

Will: "Why?"

Jay: "That's how you finish blow jobs!"


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

First 2 series for anyone that wants to see it - http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4888217

Quality is excellent.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

aa_sexy said:


> Lol..
> 
> Jay: "I ****ed in her mouth"
> 
> ...


 :confused1: Whats funny about that?


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Its shi-ted in her mouth lol


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Jay: ooooh look out, Prince Harry's had a few drinks and now he thinks he's all hard.

Will: .... I am hard.

Neils dad: What is going on here!? Jay, there is always trouble when you're around, and William, i expected better from you!

Will: ohhhhh p1ss offf!!!

Neils dad: Watch your lip!

Will: Oh you'd like my lip wouldn't you, right round your bellend, if Mr Chippy doesn't get there first. What's he going to knock up? A closet for you to hide in...You Bumder!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bust stop ****er...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jays bullshit stories are my favourite haha, and will's replies.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

i loved it lastnight

they even took the p*ss out of the ginge


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

you can watch every episode on e4 on demand online, just started watching to see what all the fuss was about and its classic on series 2 now lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

When I fingered her, she shat down my arm!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Will: Oh really? what did she do? suck you off in a windmill? w ank you off in clogs?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

"will, her dad died last month"

"well thats sad, obviously........................but it's not really relevant is it?"


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

" If she f**ks likes she complains then your in for a treat" :lol:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Neil "that squirrels made you look a right mug...

Will "I don't think that squirrels trying to mug you off jay!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

not so much a line but when donnavon tied will up an put the bin on his head and he went to grass to the head that was fcukin funny lol


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

You coming then Briefcase mong ?

My fave bit was when he booted the door in the old girls face!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Twisted said:


> You coming then Briefcase mong ?
> 
> My fave bit was *when he booted the door in the old girls face*!


"fcking mrs springett!!"


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Twisted said:


> You coming then Briefcase mong ?
> 
> My fave bit was when he booted the door in the old girls face!


That bit was good! :laugh:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Neils dad: "oh crikey, look at me racing around the house in my briefs.... it's like some sort of roman orgy"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

"Donnavon, can we have a word"

"pr**k.....thats a word"

hahahaha


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> "Donnavon, can we have a word"
> 
> "pr**k.....thats a word"
> 
> hahahaha


Lol was just about to put this, the look on donnavons face when he says it is brilliant :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't get all menstral about it!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Lol was just about to put this, the look on donnavons face when he says it is brilliant :thumb:


Rips open the tea bag.

"theres your puff"

"but thats tea. We saw you just pour it out"

"no i didnt, you calling me a liar"

"no"

"then what do you say"

"thanks for the puff"

"now p.iss off"


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

When Neil farted in the car, "oh, think that was the egg mcmuffin", then he farts again, "that must be the hash browns!!"

I always laugh when they say the word "clunge"! :lol:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Jay:"This is good weed, think I might get a shippin in for Glastonbury"


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Jay:"This is good weed, think I might get a shippin in for Glastonbury"


Jay: "My dealers in afgan getting it straight from then source!!" (talking about weed lol)


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

puusssaaayyy patrol


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Jay: While you've been at home ****ing over Carly all summer... i've been out porkin' loads of vadge!


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

Jay: Just row back, on holiday in Spain one year me and my mate took a pedalo out and went to Africa :lol:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> Jay: Just row back, on holiday in Spain one year me and my mate took a pedalo out and went to Africa :lol:


Will: Can you spare me the bullsh1t for 1 minute!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Briefcase w4nker!


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

I knocked everyone out in Taiwan had to send in reinforcements from Cambodia.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Vibrance said:


> I knocked everyone out in Taiwan had to send in reinforcements from Cambodia.


no no no...

Jay: Yeh spent 6 weeks in a Thai boxing camp. In the end they had to send over fighters from Cambodia cos i'd knocked everyone from Thailad out. :lol:

Will: I thought you spent the summer round your nans house?

Jay: ... cover story.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I dont watch it (seen 1 and a half) but apparently they were slagging off Lincoln and it's uni last night. Can't say it bothers me (I live and went to uni there!) but a lot of my fb friends have been in outrage!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Haven't found any of these quotes funny; confirmed my belief I am not missing out by avoiding this detritus.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

yummymummy79 said:


> I dont watch it (seen 1 and a half) but apparently they were slagging off Lincoln and it's uni last night. Can't say it bothers me (I live and went to uni there!) but a lot of my fb friends have been in outrage!


yeah something along the lines of if Will didn't get enough UCAS points then he would be forced to go to Lincoln uni


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

yummymummy79 said:


> I dont watch it (seen 1 and a half) but apparently they were slagging off Lincoln and it's uni last night. Can't say it bothers me (I live and went to uni there!) but a lot of my fb friends have been in outrage!


Who cares, its a joke!!!!


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Jay: my dads just had him put down, Im never gonna w4nk again


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> Haven't found any of these quotes funny; confirmed my belief I am not missing out by avoiding this detritus.


Your prob a little old for it to be relevant chris


----------



## Brewwy (Sep 22, 2010)

yummymummy79 said:


> I dont watch it (seen 1 and a half) but apparently they were slagging off Lincoln and it's uni last night. Can't say it bothers me (I live and went to uni there!) but a lot of my fb friends have been in outrage!


I live in lincoln too and it outraged alot of my fb friends too, it never fails to make me laugh tho and there are so many quality quotes to list.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone with an I-phone/pod you can download an app soundboard with all 4 of there best lines Such as Bus W&nkers!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

To be fair I've been to Lincoln and its a sh1thole :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Brewwy said:


> I live in lincoln too and it outraged alot of my fb friends too, it never fails to make me laugh tho and there are so many quality quotes to list.


It's irrelavant the place they chose, the joke was that he was being bribed by his head of year.


----------



## Brewwy (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah I know, I merely live in Lincoln but not for much longer, never been to uni and never will so wasn't offended at all, but some of my friends were.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Twisted said:


> Anyone with an I-phone/pod you can download an app soundboard with all 4 of there best lines Such as Bus W&nkers!


best app ever.

theres a brilliant Will quote, i forget the exact wording of it, but its something to do with his mum being fingered for a packet of biscuits :lol:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Another funny line from lastnites episode was when thay were all talkin about there teacher havin a go on wills mom and jay said somethin along the lines of...."yeah, with his big boulder boll0cks smashin against your mums ****h0le" :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

How are we 4 pages in without this one?

BUMDER

:lol:

Beepity beep beep beep!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Coming from the guy with what looks like an x factor still, as an avi, I don't think anyone cares lol x


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> To be fair I've been to Lincoln and its a sh1thole :lol:


Yeah i live in lincoln and would have to agree :lol:


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

Taras sister: "sorry to keep nagging but i just want you to do it somewhere comfortable Tara!"

Simon :"Oh yeah defintely only in the vagina!"

Taras sister :" I meant in my bed!"

Simon :"Oh yeah right....me too!"

Jay :"Why did you say only in the vagina then?!"

LMFAO


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Will : "Can someone call me an ambulance, or failing that, my mummy"

LMAO


----------



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

i cant believe no ones said this one before

jay after getting dumped

"my dick was too big for her"


----------



## leemc (Jan 7, 2009)

all 3 series here just stream em aswell to save download,

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-inbetweeners/4od#2918642

:rockon:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

yummymummy79 said:


> I dont watch it (seen 1 and a half) but apparently they were slagging off Lincoln and it's uni last night. Can't say it bothers me (I live and went to uni there!) but a lot of my fb friends have been in outrage!


Need to get a sense of humour then



LittleChris said:


> Haven't found any of these quotes funny; confirmed my belief I am not missing out by avoiding this detritus.


Don't you watch x-factor?.... Bumder!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Your prob a little old for it to be relevant chris


well I'm 43 and I love it, only seen a couple but I'll buy the sets.............:laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's pretty damn funny.


----------



## superfit2408 (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn it - i missed the episodd on monday - need to catch up on 4od.

This series has been brilliant!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

When Jay was dying in the car of a hangover and Simon mentioned Tara and Jay went "beepity beep beep beep!" just before vomiting made me snot.

There are far too many to mention. This seasons started slow but is now back!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> When Jay was dying in the car of a hangover and Simon mentioned Tara and Jay went "beepity beep beep beep!" just before vomiting made me snot.
> 
> There are far too many to mention. This seasons started slow but is now back!


I thought it was awesome from the first minute!


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

It has got to be the best show on tv in ages! Most people think they are sh.it actors but it is supposed to be like that and that's what makes it so funny.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

lol love it

will: more like you sat and cried over your ex

simon: thats a bit to far mate

will: hows that to far he does a lot worst

simon: i really think you should apologise

will: i dont get the rules


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

We come tit village :thumb:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

cum*


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

Jay: We might even get some.

Simon: Won't they be a bit young?

Jay: If theres grass on the pitch, play ball.

Simon: And if theres not?

Jay: By the time you find out, it'll be too late anyway.


----------

